# Strange name on my credit union account



## Lizard (26 Aug 2010)

Hey just wondering if I have reason to worry about this or not. I discovered recently that there was a name added as a spouse/partner to my credit union account. I'm single. The name was an unrecognisable foreign name. When I pointed out to the person in the CU that I wasnt even married and hadn't got a clue who the person named as my husband was, s/he deleted the name immediately. I have been with the CU for nearly 20 years, and it has an impeccable record. So I'm a little concerned. In fact I'm alot concerned! Hardly a clerical error? And why would a name be added to my account without cross-referencing with me first? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## bren1916 (26 Aug 2010)

I would pose this question to the CU Manager if I were you (in the sternest possible terms).


----------



## Slim (26 Aug 2010)

bren1916 said:


> I would pose this question to the CU Manager if I were you (in the sternest possible terms).


 
+1.

Do not delay. Ask them to explain how this error occurred and, if necessary, get a statement of your account and make sure there are no anomalies in your account. Slim


----------



## so-crates (27 Aug 2010)

Defintely agree. It may well be a clerical error but even if it is, it ought to be investigated properly. I would immediately request a statement and make sure nothing is amiss. It would also seem to me that if it is a clerical error the other party would also be affected and simply deleting their name from your account without investigation is disservice to them also!


----------



## Lizard (27 Aug 2010)

Thank you all for replying. It never occurred to me that the other party would also be affected. Hmmm. I just assumed it was some sort of scam. I did report to the Gardaí. They told me unless there was criminal activity involved there wasnt much they could do about it. That was over a month ago.


----------



## dacoon (29 Aug 2010)

Lizard, 

If I were you I would bring the matter to the attention of the Board Of Supervisors of the Credit Union, and ask them to look into it. Even if it's not a scam, it appears that some internal  "procedures" are suspect to say the least. They can bring the matter to the Board of the C.U. and get them to tighten up.

D


----------



## Lizard (30 Aug 2010)

Dacoon, yes that's what I should do. Thank you.


----------



## SISSOKO (31 Aug 2010)

Lizard,
Let us know the outcome when you get to the bottom of it.
Very suspect.


----------

